# 60 Miles Offshore Grouper Report



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

Went 60 miles straight out of Ft Myers on Sunday morning and was greeted with flat calm seas. First we stopped at a spot around 45 miles out in 83 feet of water, was marking a lot on the bottom but nothing was biting so we moved out to 60 miles and 113 feet of water.

Once we got there the action was insane. We were getting 3 to 4 keeper red grouper at the same time. The biggest of the day was 31", my wifes biggest so far. She also caught a 29.5".

We ended up getting out limit within 5 minutes (all 4 poles went off at the same time and they were all keepers)
We continued to do the drift a few more times and ended up throwing back at least 12 more keepers that were up to 27". 

We saw all kinds of wind life also including 3 types of dolphins (bottlenose, spinner and Atlantic spotted). Along with the usual turtles. But something we saw that has not happened to us yet was a school of 50+ Amberjack came right next to the boat. If I had a gaff I could have stuck one thats how close they were (although I would not do that)

Only bait we used were sand perch on chicken rigs.

Please check out the video below.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a trip there


----------



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

cody&ryand said:


> Heck of a trip there


Yeah it was a great time. Could not pass up the perfect weather to get out there.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that's a great day on the pond! Did you try venting the fish swimming on the surface?


----------



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

bcahn said:


> Now that's a great day on the pond! Did you try venting the fish swimming on the surface?


Yeah we did and we made sure no more air was coming out and it didnt seem like anymore was in there. The smaller ones seem to have a harder time dealing with going back down. After we vented him we tossed him back and he was swimming down and went under the boat but as you can see he came back up. I think he was just too exhausted to get back down.

We just tossed him in the cooler instead of letting him float away. Luckily we had one empty spot in our limit.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get some samwhiches!!!


----------



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

Jason said:


> Way ta get some samwhiches!!!


Thanks! We weighed the big bowl of fillets when I was done and it was over 10 pounds! and that's with that little 21" that was floating away in the mix.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Cool - thanks.


----------



## csheridan (Jan 15, 2018)

The Hired Hand said:


> Very nice.





Geno said:


> Cool - thanks.


No problem guys. I like to share my reports so others can have success.


----------

